# Phal with missing leaves



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a Phalaenopsis 'Queen Beer' that lost (hem hem I did some surgery) a few months ago due to rot. I left my plants with a friend for a few weeks while I was away and came home to most of my phals with some form of rotten mush or another. 
Anyway, this plant looks great now, no further signs of rot. However, the leaves that are missing are two in the middle so the plant looks kinda retarded. Its a pretty mature plant. I was told by another forum that I could just repot it up to the next highest leaves (removing all the leaves below), but I am hesitant about this advice. Also, the flower stalks come out two leaves down so I wouldn't want to bury these when repotting? 
Its a beautiful plant that has always been in flower ...I don't want to loose it! 

suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## nikv (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't mess with it if I were you. Over time, the lower leaves will wither and you can remove them. Right now, they are helping to support the plant.


----------



## Candace (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Nik.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 11, 2009)

Why does this always happen when one leaves plants in the care of someone else?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 11, 2009)

He killed one of my fish too!


----------



## Candace (Apr 11, 2009)

In college, I left my hamster with my friend for a week. It died:< Hmmm.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky--whenever I've been away, Kyle has looked after my plants and they've been great upon my return home. Not sure if I've done as great a job for him when he's been away, but he did ask me a second time so I guess I didn't do *too* much damage! LOL


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with Nik, also, although it may need repotting. But if the newest leaves are OK, i.e., no crown rot, the plant should be OK.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

Hamster!?, fish!?, Phal leaves!? Sounds like the hibachi special at Benihana! :evil:


----------

